# burl help



## steve bellinger (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the burl that my BIL sent down with my bro. He can't remember what it was, and I'm not sure ether. Before I opened it up I was thinking one of 2, but don't think so any more.(Walnut, or maple) as he burns these and cherry all winter. Knew it wasn't cherry. So any good guesses? This comes from Northeast PA if that helps. Thanks Steve

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2014)

If it was from my area, I'd say Oak mostly due to the lighter wood shape and black marks in it .


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 13, 2014)

Tom it does sorta look like some I've had, but the straight grain in the 2nd pic sure ain't any oak I've ever seen. Also this stuff isn't no where near as heavy as any of the white, or red oak burl I have in the shop at the moment. Also this wasn't split all to heck like any oak I've ever had, even sitting for 2 years.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2014)

Some kind of maple???


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike kinda what I'm thinking, just not what I have down here.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

What little non-burl wood branch parts to be seen look like standing dead red oak to me. I have never seen RO burl like that, but we hardly ever get eye burl of any kind down here. Northern RO can have eye burl as can any species in the north. Of course it could be any number of things . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2014)

ID'ing burls is not easy when they are in your hands. I think though you probably could eliminate some woods by zeroing in on the end grain of the trunk section-non burl part. Sand to 220 and give us a pic. If it is red oak or? oak, it should show up. Maples- there are so many maples and just within the Big leaf maples of PNW there is so MUCH variety or color/eyes/curl/swirl/etc./etc. ID is hard. Big leaf has a smell when I saw it and that is how I ID it. I can only do that because I play with a lot of it.


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 13, 2014)

As far as northern RO, I'm not sure as it's been two many years since I lived up there. All I know for sure is it don't look any thing like what I have here on my place, and I'm covered up with RO and WO. Just as a sample of RO burl and this ( got the RO burl not far from here) here's a pic side by side.


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike will do the end grain tomorrow and get a pic.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't look like oak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Steve, I admittedly cannot ID burl very well, the only reason I went with RO is because of this section . . . 


 

It looks exactly like standing dead RO down here which I have harvested a bunch of. But the side by side comparison you post shows the burl doesn't look the same at all. It's pretty no matter what it is and thanks for posting the thread. It's going to add to our collective knowledge.


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 14, 2014)

Got some more pics including a end grain shot. Maybe these will help.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

Top one is a little fuzzy-see cracks but no rays- 2. I see what kevin says- maybe oak. 3 & 4 sure looks like maple. I am 100% sure it is



wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

PS- I do not see end grain red oak in that end grain shot- but it is too blurry to be sure.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

I harvested a bunch of soft maple burl a few years back that looked a lot like that. Here's a shot of the inside of a bowl I made from some of it.

How did it smell when you cut it? Kinda sweet/syrupy smelling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is hard maple that looks similar??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 14, 2014)

After just ruffing out this bowl, I'm sure your all right, as far as maple. Now like Mike said there's so many kinds of maple i'll most likely never know for sure. Thanks all for your best guesses.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

NICE bowl Steve- no matter what kind of maple it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

